# Enka Website Review



## Enka (Jun 23, 2006)

Hey peeps, I have just completed the website for a company I work for here in the UK.

I would be greatful if people could give some reviews of the site.

Enka is a Setting Out Engineer Training company (more info on the website. We are also in the process of lauching a CV-Library. The aim of this is to allow people in the construction industry to register for free and allow employers to find them. Does this sound like a good idea to you guys.

enka .co.uk

Regards
Matt


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

It looks good.

Here is the url guys: http://www.enka.co.uk/Index-1.html


----------



## steveo12 (Jun 3, 2006)

it's nice and different,

Looks real good and it's easy on the eyes,

Keep up the good work.


----------



## cssconstruct (Jun 19, 2006)

I like it. Crisp and simple, easy to navigate.


----------



## Enka (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks for your comments, I am glad that you said its easy on the eyes as that was our aim.

Do you think that the CV library will work.


----------



## Enka (Jun 23, 2006)

Ok guys the CV-Library is open now so if you are looking for work give it a try.


----------

